
Best-practice Python tooling by comparing popular project templates - jonbaer
https://medium.com/@jonas.r.kemper/understanding-best-practice-python-tooling-by-comparing-popular-project-templates-6eba49229106
======
moejoe
Thanks for posting it here. :)

